# Hypnose by Lancome



## ms.marymac (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone check this out?  There was a strip in one of my magazines, & it smelled nice.  It almost reminded me of the way Aveda's Shampure smells.


----------



## Marina (Feb 7, 2006)

I smelt this when it was first released in Australia.  I love it and it will be my next perfume purchase.  When the sales lady sprayed some on my arm it was pretty strong, even after I'd walked away from her.  But once it died down it was a lovely smell.


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh.. my.. gosh.. I LOVE the way that stuff smells! It smells awesome. I actually plan to get it soon


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 10, 2006)

I haven't smelled it yet, but every time I see the ad for it, I'm like, "So....does it smell like the mascara?"


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i don't like this so much. but it's ok...


----------

